# Odd Slingshot Custom In Africa



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I saw this posted on the slingshot channel and thought I share it.
This is really weird and stupid.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

if that's the traditional african contraceptive..... boy am i glad i was born in europe!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can I vote this "POST OF THE MONTH WITH THE MOST IDIOTIC CONTENT" ???
What's left to know is what kind of ammo they are shooting...
Thanks to DaveSteve for posting this brilliant "pearl" of the annals of Worlwide Slingshot


----------

